
Rich Dad Poor Dad... Worst Personal Finance Book of All Time? - slarvtrax
http://finchblogs.com/2012/02/07/rich-dad-poor-dad-review/
======
zavulon
I disagree.. the most important message in the book is that business and
entrepreneurship is the path to success, NOT being an employee and staying in
the rat race. While it may be common sense to someone who's been in business
for a while, or read a lot of similar literature, it's far from obvious to
most people.

I'm not ashamed to say Rich Dad Poor Dad has been one of the most influential
books I've read in my life. At 20, I had very little idea about business - I
thought my path was clear: graduate with a degree, get a job, work up
corporate ladder, etc. Reading this book was completely mind-blowing and eye-
opening.

Yes, most of the advice is trivial, as I look at it now.. But there's
certainly great value in the book - business vs "rat race", building assets vs
liabilities, learning to sell, active vs passive income, what you can't afford
your business can, value of financial literacy, and much more. But most
importantly this: you can very rarely get rich working for someone else.

~~~
huxley
"the most important message in the book is that business and entrepreneurship
is the path to success"

No, it may be one of the best paths to wealth and independence --unless you're
born into wealth already -- but it's not necessarily a path to success.

My parents worked themselves to the bone in business, were repeatedly screwed
by business partners and banks. It didn't give them one bit of gratification.

My mother went back to university and got into not-for-profit microcredit and
was reborn as a happy person.

My dad spent time with his kids and neighbours, when he passed away he had
three times as many people come to the funeral as we had space for.

Entrepreneurship has a lot going for it, but it is very hard and given the
barriers that can be thrown in your face, it can be just another rat-race for
lots of people.

~~~
jhamburger
I think history tends to be written by the winners when it comes to
entrepreneurship. It's a lot harder- and a lot more luck involved- than many
would admit.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Survivorship bias and narrative fallacy pervade almost everything, it seems.

~~~
moonchrome
Not necessarily. Only a very naive entrepreneur would fall for this and they
would be sorted out rather quick. People fail or know/realize the huge amount
of uncertainty and still choose to do startups. Different people have
different levels of risk aversion and there is no common goal/value system.

------
martinkallstrom
I disagree with the review. The book doesn't contain a complete and perfect
path to personal wealth for anyone. But what book could ever accomplish that?

Disclaimer: I read it several years ago. But the takeaways of the book that
stayed with me to this date are:

* Don't get emotionally attached to the concepts of money and debt. Money is not worth anything by itself and debt is not bad by itself. They are simply tools that you use and you can use them wisely or foolishly.

* Try to invest your money and time in a way that creates recurring income. I.e. a house is a very bad investment because it creates recurring costs rather than income. Of course you need somewhere to live but don't get emotionally attached to the idea that happiness equals living in a fancy house or driving a fancy car.

* Debt is nothing more and nothing less than a tool for creating recurring income as long as the costs of the debt are lower than the income it creates. Discounting for risk etc.

* The way we teach our kids "the value of money" is creating exactly the emotional ties above that will lead them to making bad decisions about their personal finances, and ties their happiness to how much money they have in the bank.

I don't know if these points are what the book says, simply because I don't
know how much of it is my own interpretations. But reading this book allowed
me to come to a number of conclusions that have been very helpful ever since.
I can think more clearly about what money, income, debt and costs really are.

~~~
dgreensp
Agreed entirely; I enjoyed RDPD as well. The review is indignant sputtering,
as vague and insulting as the book is claimed to be. "Common sense looks like
genius when it’s viewed from a cesspit of stupidity"? The reviewer's final
attack is to admit you may learn something from the book, but only if you're
stupid.

Every time someone (like the reviewer) uses the phrase "beat the market," I
sigh and shake my head. To hear some people talk, you'd think getting a job
was "beating the job market"; riding the bus is "beating the transportation
market." Somewhere out there, phantasmic figures are matching opportunities
with takers perfectly, so that every prospect becomes break even; every
creative, individual, independent action you could take is rendered pointless
by unseen forces. You might as well sit on your ass. It's efficient market
theory turned demotivational wisdom.

Surely, if there were so much value to my being across town, it would cost me
more than $2 bus fare. Or a professional trader would have already found me,
told me where to go, and made a profit on the transaction. You can't beat the
market.

I only developed a head for business in my 20s, but I imagine that if I had
been running lemonade stands and mowing lawns as a kid, I would be immune to
thinking that opportunities were for others to discover, or were already
exploited, or that being enterprising only brings risk. This is the kind of
lesson taught by RDPD, and I wonder if the reviewer has learned it.

------
S_A_P
The best way to make money? Sell advice/a book on how to make money. It seems
to me that some of these investment opportunities are limited(real estate
bargains, etc) so why would you tell the world to leverage them and remove
competitive advantage?

It seems to me that if you have to buy infomercial time to sell advice, it
isnt very good advice, or it isnt going to work. The Rich Dad, Poor Dad books
seem to me like a Don Lapre pitch wrapped in a slightly nicer presentation.

~~~
jpdoctor
Another website: <http://www.johntreed.com/Kiyosaki.html>

Kiyosaki added a note about fictionalizing, which caused a stir.

------
dev_jim
I'm always fascinated as to why people on this board fervently defend scammy
self-help books. Tim Ferris' completely phony 4-hour series provoked a similar
reaction.

~~~
itmag
Reading self help materials has been one of the major turning points in my
life.

Without self-help materials I would still have been a somewhat gifted kid but
also a total mess of a human being. Thanks to self help I am becoming more and
more self-realized every day.

I am not going to downvote you, because I am genuinely curious what you have
against Ferriss. Care to tell me more?

~~~
georgieporgie
What self-help materials do you recommend?

~~~
itmag
There's a lot of different ones of course... off the top of my head: No more
Mr Nice Guy by Robert Glover.

I also like Personal development for smart people by Steve Pavlina.

Tom Butler-Bowdon has a series of books that summarize all the major works in
psychology/self help/prosperity/success/etc. Those are a good way to get up to
speed and learn what's out there in the genre.

~~~
georgieporgie
Thanks, I'll look into them.

------
ghpdx
When I read this book, I was a busser at a hotel restaurant. Some customer I
was talking to had recommended it to me. He made me promise him I'd read it
(seems kinda lame in retrospect).

I ignored a lot of it (like the risky real estate stuff), but what I took away
from it was that you can't get rich working for someone else because you can
only work so many hours in a day; you need to start your own business or
invest to make lots of money. That seems like common sense now, but it wasn't
for me at the time.

I'm not exaggerating when I say this-- I saved up and bought a Mac, bought
books on HTML/CSS, PHP, Ruby, MySQL, Photoshop, Illustrator, design, etc.,
bootstrapped a SAAS company, and now I make a solid living off of it. This
took me about 5 years because I started from scratch, but I can say I'm
definitely a lot happier with my lifestyle now, than I was before I read the
book, as cheesy as it was. Just my two cents.

------
ry0ohki
It's written extremely poorly in my opinion (reads like a self help book), but
the positive take-aways I got from it when I read it years ago... 1)
Understand the difference between assets and liabilities (according to the
author most people don't, which is shocking) 2) Take advantage of US taxation
of corporations to spend money pre-tax as opposed to post tax (do this within
the confines of tax law though) 3) You'll never get rich just doing what most
people do, which is go to school, get a job, and work for 40 years. Starting a
business is how the rich get rich.

~~~
alsocasey
RDPD author's whole point about assets/liabilities centres around home-
ownership and how many people see it as an asset or investment rather than a
liability or cost-centre. It's the only good example of a common confusion in
the book and it's really not that shocking in light of the market as most
people will have experienced it and the marketing around refinancing and home-
equity loans in the past decade.

------
vsl2
I agree - Kiyosaki is full of hot-air generalizations that will just as easily
put you into huge financial headaches (e.g. huge investment losses, tax
penalties, shot credit) as build wealth.

You can't underestimate the gullibility of the masses when a book starts
getting some good initial publicity - the wave becomes its own animal with
everyone repeating all of the good things previously said of the book, no
matter how right or wrong. Sad to say, I bought and read the book a few years
under the same guidance.

Product being up-sold like a time share? Superlative claims like a male
enhancement product? Partnering with Donald Trump's hair? Check, check and
check.

------
tomp
I find it funny how the author of the article is bashing the book for offering
no real ways of _value creation_ , when he is an internet marketer... The very
definition of no value creation.

I once got a book from this Warrior Forum (an online marketing forum) he
speaks of, that would supposedly teach you how to earn money online. The main
point of this book was that if you want to sell online, you must first find
people who are willing to buy online, such as on (you guessed it!) the Warrior
Forum _itself_! Funny enough, on that forum all the praises were positive,
suggesting that people are too ashamed to admit they were cheated (or the
admins, who took a large cut of all sales on this forum, deleted all posts
that could have a negative financial impact). Thank god I downloaded the book!

I know that ad hominem argument is a logical fallacy, but I find it hard to
believe the personal opinions of dishonest people.

~~~
slarvtrax
You realise I mentioned the Warrior Forum in a negative light, right? I think
it's probably the worst forum in the world on the subject of wealth creation.
Hence, the cesspit of stupidity.

For your information, Internet Marketing has much more to do with value
creation than you probably think. It's a multi-million dollar industry. But if
you confuse Internet Marketing with what you see on the Warrior Forum, I can
see how it's easy to make that mistake...

~~~
tomp
Hm... My bad, then. Could you possibly point me to another resource so that I
could get more informed? All I ever read was either affiliate marketing (which
has certain value, but the better the product, the less it's needed) and the
internet "get-rich-from-your-couch" schemes which are very... appalling.

~~~
slarvtrax
Honestly, I think what you saw on Warrior Forum is pretty representative of
the grand majority of info products floating around there on Internet
Marketing. The good ones are few and far between, primarily because anybody
can claim to be an expert. There's no barrier to entry.

When I refer to Internet Marketing as my profession, I don't mean slinging
info products in the form of a pyramid scheme. I simply mean working with
brands to sell and promote their products online. Big brands though, brands
you've probably actually heard of, with legit products that have nothing to do
with the Internet! Unfortunately, Warrior Forum is a circle jerk driven by
gurus who actually know very little about marketing brands online. They only
market their own crappy products.

------
cd34
<http://www.johntreed.com/Kiyosaki.html>

Is probably one of the better resources regarding Robert Kiyosaki.

~~~
zavulon
While it doesn't say anything about his arguments, it should be noted that
John T. Reed is far from unbiased, he's Kiyosaki's direct competitor.

~~~
mgkimsal
Certainly not unbiased, but there's very little in his criticism I've read
that doesn't seem accurate. Regardless of who is making the criticism, Reed
seems to have some pretty good points of criticism, and I've never heard/read
good rebuttals to his points, other than "well, he's _biased_!"

------
swang
A couple months ago there was an article about people in NY who wanted to
charge $3K+ to teach others how to program in Ruby. HN went ballistic, "How
could you charge so much when you can learn it all on the Internet?"

Yet for some reason when the field isn't exactly an area of expertise for most
HN readers, and the author of the book is giving only common sense financial
advice, you get tons of people here saying that the book is pretty decent
because it reaffirms common sense financial advice. Never mind that you can
find most of this advice on the Internet... For Free!

So my question is, why isn't there more outrage that Robert Kiyosaki wrote a
book and charges $11-20/book for common sense advice, but when people try to
charge money to teach Ruby, people on HN get angry? Is it the price? Wouldn't
you say that to someone who knows nothing about either subject, that a $3K
class that teaches you a skill is worth more than a $20 advice book?

~~~
paulhauggis
"A couple months ago there was an article about people in NY who wanted to
charge $3K+ to teach others how to program in Ruby. HN went ballistic, "How
could you charge so much when you can learn it all on the Internet?""

A good personal tutor goes much further than reading something on the
Internet. Especially something that could increase your yearly salary.

------
TamDenholm
I think the book is 90% full of just filler text, i wish it was shorter. The
advice i think is valuable which i took from the book was to concentrate on
cashflow.

Analyse all the things you pay each month and try to get each of those
payments to be less, this is especially easy for things like mobile phone
contracts, gym memberships, TV subscriptions, etc. Then you have more money
each month. If your cashflow is greater each month, you'll be better off.

I think this advice is applicable to most people and more importantly, its
actionable.

------
ascentofstan
"Personal self-discipline is the #1 delineating factor between the rich, the
poor and the middle class"

The main takeaway point for me, and the most influential. Fresh out of
college, I make several times the amount of money my entire family was raised
on.

I have not played my hand at entrepreneurship yet (I have a regular job), but
discipline is exactly what my poor family lacks. They are very gifted in terms
of talent, passion, strong work ethic, but without financial discipline times
were always tough growing up.

------
chaostheory
From the point of view of the article, I think two of the major points aren't
crap.

1) > 1\. Education is important, but always second to financial literacy.
People turn out poor because they’re not taught financial literacy.

The first one is apparent. I definitely agree that his books, especially the
later titles are scammy. However they are not completely without any value.
Kiyosaki is more like a motivational guru than a finance expert. I think the
message that it's better to produce than to consume is pretty successfully
conveyed.

3) >Pay yourself first. Even if the government comes knocking on your door,
you deserve to be paid first. The best way to do this, in Kiyosaki’s opinion,
is to hide under the umbrella of a corporation. The author fails to recognize
the difference between business expenses and personal expenses.

I admit that this is bad advice, but for different reasons. It's something I
wouldn't do myself, because it isn't ethical and not because it's not
effective. Chances are if you're making below 500k, you can get away with this
tactic. Even if the IRS does audit you, there are just so many ways to still
make it out alive. (One of my friends used to work for a law firm specializing
in taxes.)

------
blindhippo
Haven't read Rich Dad Poor Dad but from what I got out of this article and
several of the comments here is that the main point is disconnecting your
personal time from your wealth generation.

Your time is better spent generating products/investments that generate wealth
independent of your own input. It's really really hard to get rich as a
consultant or even as an employee (though both can generate the capital to
kick-start the real wealth generation).

A concept that was illuminated quite brilliantly to me when I read How to Get
Rich by Felix Dennis.

However, I personally think intelligence and "balls" play a far bigger role in
our ability to generate wealth for ourselves then anyone seems to give credit
for. You can read all the books on finance you want, if you're an idiot, you
will probably fail to get the returns you want. Same goes if you're a coward.

Personally, I'm lacking a bit in the balls, and hope I'm smart enough. We'll
see in the next 10 years or so.

------
arandomJohn
Here's the thing. His rich dad is fictional. He doesn't make money the way he
tells you to. He's not a real estate mogul. He make money selling books and
seminars. If the advice he gives were so great he'd be Donald Trump ten times
over.

~~~
gm
Kiyozaki has made a lot of money in real estate.

And he does cooperate a lot with Trump: [http://www.amazon.com/Why-We-Want-
You-Rich/dp/B0013MN78Q/ref...](http://www.amazon.com/Why-We-Want-You-
Rich/dp/B0013MN78Q/ref=sr_1_sc_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1328811353&sr=8-3-spell)

At the very least they have written several books together.

------
bufordtwain
I recommend Felix Dennis' book "How to get Rich" as a good alternative to Rich
Dad Poor Dad. Felix doesn't sugar coat his advice, he points out the sacrifice
that will typically be involved in getting rich if that's what you want.

~~~
sireat
I've read both and Dennis book is much better, plus it is also more authentic.

As has been pointed out, Kiyosaki made up his rich dad.

------
blisper
I use this book as a barometer (scale) of how bad a person's business sense or
money sense is. If he/she considers the Rich Dad series book of any value -
that's a measure of their ignorance and gullibility.

------
j45
This post missed the entire point of the book.

Time is wealth. Spending time how you want is being rich. Money is the tool
that allows that.

How we earn money decides how rich, and wealthy we are. There is a better way
to earn money than simply, and only working for money in exchange for our
time.

Money you earn in exchange for your time will never be as much as what a
business you setup can earn with out you.

This book teaches the difference between working "on" your business instead of
in a business, whether it's your own, or someone elses. The E-Myth Revisited
drives this point home even further.

Learning that there's another way to earn an income without your time is a
powerful lesson. One that I think this post misses.

This book speaks to how there is no such thing as job security. While we in
tech might be used to it, the majority of folks aren't.

Learning the only real job security is the security we create ourselves via
multiple streams of income is often a troubling lesson to face, realize,
accept, and adapt to.

These are huge, key, fundamental lessons that you either get, or you don't.

You can't wake up someone who doesn't know they're asleep, and as is evident
here, sometimes we need to remember to learn to take the best good from
everything.

Living in a world of possibilities is nothing like living in a world of doubts
that accrue to seem insurmountable. We shouldn't live blindly faithful, or
blindly doubtful, neither are fruitful.

------
mixmastamyk
A lousy critique. RDPD is far from perfect, but it has a few good nuggets. The
author barely scratches the surface what he actually dislikes about it, and
instead angrily slings poo and expects us to agree and join in the ridicule.

In short, unconvincing link-bait submitted by the author, using a tactic just
as sleazy as what he condemns Kiyosaki for. Would downvote if I could.

------
bryanh
What these simplified self help books do well: they wrap important concepts
into sound bytes that you can take with you wherever you go.

The fact that any given concept might not be revolutionary to _you_ in
particular is irrelevant.

The perfect example is "pay yourself first". It is catchy and simple way to
wrap up the concept of "you can expense things that help you make money to a
business".

------
EREFUNDO
That is the beauty and curse of entrepreneurship, there is no clear goal post,
no absolutes, just approximations. It takes a lot of toughness to go through
the emotional roller coaster of excitement and enthusiasm to frustration and
disappointment. That is why most fail, that is why most don't even start.
Resilience is the name of the game.

------
sritch
Ironically this is one of the first books I read that spurred my interest into
Personal Finance. Ha.

------
pavelkaroukin
The thing is - there is no recipe to become quickly wealthy. Everyone will
have their own road and no one can use someone else's experience to get to the
same place.

What this book gave - overall excitement about possible future, that's it. It
should not motivate, not educate.

------
joedev
"Worst of All Time"? I would have thought one of these would at least be a
contender for that title.

"Turning Your Ordinary Photos into Your Lifetime Employees" -
[http://www.amazon.com/Automated-Income-Ordinary-Employees-
eb...](http://www.amazon.com/Automated-Income-Ordinary-Employees-
ebook/dp/B006VSOHEK)

"Getting Started in Property Flipping" - [http://www.amazon.com/Getting-
Started-Property-Flipping-Thom...](http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Started-
Property-Flipping-Thomsett/dp/047003937X)

or even: "Watch TV, Get Rich" - [http://www.amazon.com/Jim-Cramers-Mad-Money-
Watch/dp/1416537...](http://www.amazon.com/Jim-Cramers-Mad-Money-
Watch/dp/1416537902/)

------
patrickryan
The quote I always remember from the book goes something like, "The average
dad, also the poor dad, tells their children to work hard in school and get a
steady job in a good company. The rich dad tells their children to start a
company."

------
toadi
Don't really get the arguments.

Don't spend more then you earn. So why is it bad to destroy your credit
rating? Advise is not using credit.

Maybe he wrote the book for Europeans? We don't have a credit rating. Just if
you fuck up you get blacklisted and don't receive any credit.

But we don't have a personal bankruptcy system either ;)

Actually it's not that bad to pay yourself first and the government later. You
have to eat and make sure you can work. Here we have to pay taxes on invoices
even when we didn't receive the money of the invoice yet. So I did the same
and didn't pay the tax yet and postponed. It's a bit like taking credit from
the government when late you pay interest.

So in some contexts maybe good advice?

~~~
weavejester
The UK is in Europe, and we certainly have credit rating agencies and personal
bankruptcy.

Laws differ between countries in Europe. Please don't try and generalize
unless you're certain there are no exceptions, otherwise it may give people
incorrect information. Instead, mention your country specifically.

~~~
toadi
UK doesn't have the euro to start with. They have their own monetary system so
it differs from all the other countries in the EU. Yes you live on an Island
and are special ;)

The other EU countries just do an audit of existing loans, employment history,
income, ...

If you miss payments you end up getting blacklisted for loans in the future.
So we use some form of credit rating.

~~~
weavejester
Out of the 27 countries in the EU, 10 still retain their own currency. The UK
is in the minority, but it isn't the only country outside the Euro.

So given you've gotten that little detail wrong, forgive me if I'm a little
dubious that the UK is the only EU country with personal bankruptcy and credit
ratings!

------
handzhiev
No, it's not. The book is pretty basic and the author might be scam but the
book is good enough for the average person who does not have a clue of finance
management.

------
itmag
I'm very interested in the metaphysics of wealth. Does anyone have any tips on
that?

I have a copy of Georg Simmel's "The philosophy of money", which is supposed
to be about that.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Simmel#The_Philosophy_of_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Simmel#The_Philosophy_of_Money)

------
AznHisoka
Does anyone else confuse Robert Kiyosaki with Guy Kawasaki?

------
maxer
i find a similar but very much better book is "the millionaire next door"
which shows the traits of an average millionaire

------
quietness
Rich Dad Poor Dad was not meant to be a Biblical be-all end-all; in one of his
talks, he mentioned that the original manuscript is supposed to be a manual
for the game he invented, "Cashflow 101," which was trashed by the first
testers for being a long and complicated game, but anyway.

The author nailed down the first point, about financial literacy being
critical, and people turning out poor because of the lack of it. If this were
not true, most if not all summa cum laude graduates would own, instead of just
work for, a company; they succeeded in traditional education, but know nothing
about finance.

The two others are completely off. RDPD was never meant to be an instruction
booklet on how to become rich, much less how to get rich in real estate. He
also misunderstood the concept of "paying yourself first" to mean "don't pay
your taxes," which is simply false. He made it sound like Kiyosaki is some
selfish person who is demanding the rest of the world to be the same; but if
you read the rest of the book, he actually points out that rich people are
very unselfish, because they give what other people want: jobs, products,
services, etc., as opposed to those who just want to be paid more despite
being mediocre. He also said that if you want to be rich, you have to give
other people what they want.

Kiyosaki's example about being "inspired" by the screaming of creditors and
the government is nothing more than that: a personal example. He didn't say
everyone should follow that example. In fact, he said a couple of paragraphs
later: "If you do not like financial pressure, then find a formula that works
for you." And he said a few paragraphs prior: "If you cannot get control of
yourself, do not try to get rich. You might first want to join the Marine
Corps or some religious order so you can get control of yourself." He's clear
about the dangers of falling to the temptation of spending on consumer debt
and using investment to cover it up.

Also, that little bit about child labor is odd. It's not like Rich Dad was
trying to make millions from his son and his friend. It was more of a lesson
to show how employees live their lives; personal experience tends to be a more
powerful teacher, after all.

Saying that, I admit that some of the stories in some of his other books were
simply repeated from this one. It must be kind of him to assume that the
readers of his other books haven't read the others, but it can get annoying
reading the same story.

------
dennisgorelik
Such angry article is a funny way to sell the book (and get his Amazon
affiliate commission).

------
forgottenpaswrd
I think it is a good book. I agree it is really bad written, but also provides
a different perspective over a few important areas, like owning(second) houses
being liabilities instead of assets for most people, and them not realizing
that.

------
tferris
im my opinion this blog post is kind of a very clever marketing FOR the book

~~~
firebones
Note that the link to the book contains the blog owner's Amazon affiliate
referral code, so even if you disagree and click through to Amazon and buy
something, he gets a cut. I'd love to see the economic benefit of this post to
the author (along with the number of orders of the book the post actually
induced).

This is not a moral judgment of linking to products you disavow, just
intellectual curiosity about the results of such a counterintuitive marketing
approach compared to affirmative recommendations of other popular books.

------
klbarry
This person severely misread the book. I could give quite a few examples from
the writing. For instance, the child labor issue he brings up is ridiculous -
"Rich Dad" obviously didn't benefit from this labor in any financial way.

The premise of the book is solid; invest in assets that make money for you
without you having to be there. He specifically says in the book a few times
that he doesn't necessarily advocate real estate investing, but to invest in
what makes financial sense, as long as you invest in something. He gives this
as a representative list of such investments:

1) Businesses that do not require your physical presence I.E. a web app that
you have someone program once and people pay $10 a month for

2) Stocks

3) Bonds

4) Mutual funds

5) Income generating real estate

6) Royalties from intellectual property

7) Any other recurring sources of income

~~~
T-hawk
"Rich Dad" does seriously advocate real estate, not to the exclusion of those
other options but certainly above them. Real estate stands out mostly because
of the leverage that a mortgage can provide: you can control the income and
appreciation of a $250,000 asset with only $50k of actual capital. You can't
get 5-to-1 leverage on stocks or other such passive investments.

That said, real estate is certainly no magic bullet. You certainly take on
risk, of depreciation and vacancy time and deadbeat tenants. And it's hard
work to keep a property maintained or expensive to hire someone to do it. It's
not for everyone. These are the points that "Rich Dad" doesn't make and must
be included for a balanced perspective.

~~~
thematt
_You can't get 5-to-1 leverage on stocks or other such passive investments._

Not exactly true. Derivatives have significant leverage, often times way more
than 5-to-1.

